# Scofield 12/17/08



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Went to scofield yesterday and had a blast. I went with a friend from work and arrived at the lake aroune 7:30am and fished until 3:30pm. Throughout the day we iced around 30 fish and at times had a hard time keeping the fish off of the poles. Here are some pics hope you enjoy.
Cory


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, way to find the cutts. Looks like a nice day.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

cwp, sounds like a great day on the ice, I am dying to land a tiger, any advice? I was going to head up tommorow but with the snow, I might hold off untill monday. How is the Ice, is it thick enough to take a wheeler on the ice. I usually fish the Island and its a long walk out dragging all the gear. Good to see someone having a good day up there, Last year I went to scofield 3 times and only caught 2 fish in 3 trips, I have vowed to beat the lake this year if I have to fish it every weekend untill I conquer the dang fish in that lake. I can go to the berry, jordan, yuba, fish lake and always catch fish, but scofeild at my lunch last year. Anyone else ever get jynxed by a lake.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

In my experience at scofield if have found that the tigers like water where there is plenty of live food to eat i.e. minnows and crawdads. Find the rocks on the bottom and you will find the tigers.
Cory


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Scofield has always kicked my butt. I must be jynxed at that place. I get skunked there all the time too for some reason. Headed up on Saturday to put an end to the jynx.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a great day.. Also looks real cold.. Have A MERRY FISHMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

ok....is that really diet coke in that bottle, or do you work for coke. that bottle is way photogenic............... _(O)_


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe cwp is apart of the Ice fishing contest, there is a designated item that has to be in the picture to make it legit. A coke bottle is this months item, am I right?


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> I believe cwp is apart of the Ice fishing contest, there is a designated item that has to be in the picture to make it legit. A coke bottle is this months item, am I right?


That is correct.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

CWP, what were you using? ...if you don't mind sharing. I'm heading up to Scofield and/or Huntington tomorrow. 

Thx. Sliverflick


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> Anyone else ever get jynxed by a lake.


Deer Creek is my sworn enemy. It also happens to be the closest trout lake to me, so I end up trying in vain quite a bit. I rarely get "skunked" there, but I might as well since I usually only get tiny bass or stupid perch.

I finally caught my first trout from there this year. It was nice to finally get that monkey off my back.

Good luck at Scofield over the weekend, people. Good luck getting there too.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ICEMAN2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...or stupid perch.


OMG how '*sacrilegious'* calling 'Perch' stupid. :shock: The finest eat'n fish in the fish family outside of Walleye, Crappie, and Blue Gill...Go slap yourself LOAH :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Even if I start liking those little bait robbers, they'll still be identified by me as STUPID PERCH!!!

I'm not a fan. They taste fine, but they're always getting in the way when I'm after something I actually WANT. They're merely a step up from getting skunked to me.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ICEMAN2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else ever get jynxed by a lake.
> ...


After my drive home from Provo from work to day I would plan a lot of extra travel time in the monring!
Cory


----------

